# Roof Top Tents



## Kate Westcoast

Anyone ever tried out one of these?
About to get a rack put on the bed of our truck to purchase on of these bad boys for this summer.


----------



## Renegade

Never seen one before.. thats some sweet digs..


----------



## ped

seen them in person, never used one.

Not sure how stuck you are on the idea but I bet for about half the price you can get a harbor freight trailer and setup a tent on it plus have shit load extra storage space when driving. I got the 48 x 96 folding one and I built a 3.5' box around it. (small enough to not lower MPG from wind resistance, but tall enough to hold a lot of extra stuff)

just spit balling here


----------



## Luke Erie

I was thinking about getting one for the Jeep. Instead, I decided to build an off road camper trailer. The project is going well but, without a doubt, it would have been easier to throw a tent on the roof and peace out. I wanted a small camper trailer for cold weather and security. Plus I can tow it with my van when I want to.

Smittybilt makes a rooftop tent for around $800 but according to the reviews, the quality is better with the ARB model for $1400. 

I think it all depends on how you plan to use it. For me the camper is going suit my needs better than a tent.


----------



## kokomojoe

The first thing I thought of was someone whipping one of these out in the walmart parking lot to camp overnight lol. I guess it looks cool and could definitely work out well depending on where you use it. I just don't see the major advantage of having this versus just having a regular tent you setup.


----------



## Deleted member 125

i dont see the appeal really over having a regular tent, and a regular tent doesnt cost over 700 bucks.

https://www.4wd.com/Outdoor-Lifestyle-and-Camping/Overlander-Roof-Top-Tent.aspx?t_c=88&t_s=565&t_pt=9576&t_pn=S/B2783&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping&emlprox=out&ppcfon=1&gp=1&scid=scplpS/B2783&sc_intid=S/B2783&gclid=Cj0KEQiAkO7CBRDeqJ_ahuiPrtEBEiQAbYupJfn4eUVBP0wk7MSR-VwTehjKmcAwE4jH1oOMW544JhcaAjyi8P8HAQ

thats the same model in the pic OP posted. a few others were cheaper but still for that price you could get all kinda of other more useful stuff for yer truck imo.

EDIT: yikes, 700 bucks seems on the cheap end for these things, theres ones for over 2 grand.


----------



## roguetrader

these roof-top tents were originally conceived by overland / 4x4 enthusiasts as a safer way to camp when out on safari - sleeping on the vehicle roof keeps the wildlife at bay... in regular use I think the novelty of being high up would wear off after climbing up and down the ladder for the hundredth time... also I've read in Land Rover / SUV magazines that being mounted externally the whole time (and valuable) they get stolen alot... they are good bits of kit for the purpose they were designed for but coz overlanding is a rich man's game they come at rich man's prices....one good point is that a lot of them can be erected super quick but so could a home made shelter costing $50 !

Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## wanderlovejosh

The idea of these are pretty cool, but I think they are very relative to the type of traveling you're gonna be doing.
If you're gonna spend 99% of your time in blm land or we'll just not in cities or towns, I think this would be great. But if you might have to do any stealth camping, and maybe don't want to just sleep in the vehicle, maybe not so much. 
Like was said, for the cost of it, you could probably put the money towards better things, whether it be a cargo trailer that you convert, or just keep saving toward a van or whatever your heart desires.


----------



## VanScribed Goat

These have always caught my interest but I'm skeptical of how practical it is for urban life. I prefer to be in nature and it would be great and easy for that but when I have to go in and make some money I could not see getting away with this anywhere besides walmart or places you pay for.


----------



## Kate Westcoast

kokomojoe said:


> The first thing I thought of was someone whipping one of these out in the walmart parking lot to camp overnight lol. I guess it looks cool and could definitely work out well depending on where you use it. I just don't see the major advantage of having this versus just having a regular tent you setup.


 
I saw this in whitehorse once which i thought was ridiculous. The best part of having a roof top tent is being able to go off roading and find a beautiful place to camp and be off the ground away from scary animals. They are awesome!


----------

